# World Building



## faila (Dec 13, 2003)

I think that as a group we should all create a fantsy world. Set up the mythical creatures, the countries, ecology, and so on. And then write the history for it, and maybey even create languages for it. Ive always thought it would be interesting to create a world.

First we would have to decide what the main (could be multiple) forms of life are and what they look like. FOr instance the whole world could be run by a highly inteligent dragon like creature who can not fly but uses tools. Or the major creature could be quite similiar to a human. After that then we could make up creatures that they prey on and some creatures that they cant prey on becase of certain charicteristics (poisonous, camaflouge....) these are all just examples
Is any one interested in my world building proposal?


----------



## Zale (Dec 13, 2003)

I take it you have read the "Mythology Project" threads? It's sort of the same thing. Maybe the two could be put together?


----------



## faila (Dec 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zale _
> *I take it you have read the "Mythology Project" threads? It's sort of the same thing. Maybe the two could be put together? *


 actually I havent read those threads I havent been here in a while what forum are they in? 
Edit: never mind I found them.


----------

